# Tinsley attempting to ruin another season...



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Got himself involved in another incident involving a strip club...
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071209/LOCAL/71209001


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

How much time it would take to Pacers management realize that they need to deal him? Try to put him in deals for another PG like Dre Miller, Jason Williams (also an expiring contract) and even Stephon Marbury (which I think that would be a good fit in O'Brien system)


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Zuca said:


> How much time it would take to Pacers management realize that they need to deal him? Try to put him in deals for another PG like Dre Miller, Jason Williams (also an expiring contract) and even Stephon Marbury (which I think that would be a good fit in O'Brien system)


No he plays very well this season. That's all that count for me.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, how dare this guy be the *victim* of a crime!


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Trade Tinsley as part of a deal for Kidd and add Diogu and S Williams. Get rid of more thugs and get Jason Kidd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> No he plays very well this season. That's all that count for me.



Me too, although this better not happen again!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

So someone shoots at Tinsley and we should trade him? He didn't do anything wrong. He didn't return fire, nor was he even driving. He's been amazing this year, so he's staying. No PG, other than a superstar, is a better fit for this team than Tinsley.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> So someone shoots at Tinsley and we should trade him? He didn't do anything wrong. He didn't return fire, nor was he even driving. He's been amazing this year, so he's staying. No PG, other than a superstar, is a better fit for this team than Tinsley.


Well said PF and nice to see you stop by for a visit! 

This story actually made the front page with the New England Patriots of the Sports Section in my hometown of Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada! You have no idea how big of a miracle that is. The Raptors dont even come close to the front page. This morning I get up, grab the Sports section and I see Jamal Tinsley. I had to check twice and of course it was him. It isnt exactly a good story, but hey I thought it was pretty sweet.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

trade the noo good hoodlum.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/49679/20071212/cameras_catch_saga_of_jamaal_tinsley/


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

he got fired on by some bad people with an assault rifle, i don't think that's his fault...true, he has been in scuffles before this incident, but to blame him for this latest incident is unfair...although, his brother followed the suspects and returned fire...which any good brother would do...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Some people would say that he shouldn't put himself in that position by hanging out at strip joints at 4 a.m. I'm not one of those people though. Sounds like fun!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> Some people would say that he shouldn't put himself in that position by hanging out at strip joints at 4 a.m. I'm not one of those people though. Sounds like fun!


i agree...he's a grown damn man, he has the same rights to do anything he wants as long as he doesn't break the law, or violate any team policies...obviously, he didn't...


who here hasn't been in a strip club at 4am??? i know i have...people in glass houses...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pacers Fan is wrong.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...pacers_tinsley_suspended_by_team_not_injured/


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tinsley got shot at before. When he ends up dead, it won't be funny, because he is such an idiot. At some point you have to stop putting yourself in these situations. Trade him.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50368/20080118/pacers_obrien_denies_tinsley_suspended/

What a strange history!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ive been a tinsley fan since he dazzled with his handles at iowa state. As a GM I'd have a hard time trading him, but Tinsley needs a change of scenery. jackson got traded and that worked out well... for him at least.
I wouldnt mind denver putting a package around najera for him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> I wouldnt mind denver putting a package around najera for him.


Indiana would. That'd be pointless.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Indiana would. That'd be pointless.




Last thing we need is Najera in a Pacers' uniform.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i was merely suggesting that a 19 and 25 team at some point might consider moving tinsley for an expiring contract.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> i was merely suggesting that a 19 and 25 team at some point might consider moving tinsley for an expiring contract.


If we want to save money, Murphy's the one who's going away. Losing salary does nothing for the team since we're already way over the salary cap. Plus, our PG rotation would consist of Diener and Andre Owens.

Tinsley's having a great year, not by scoring or shooting, but by being the team's on-court leader. Moving him doesn't make sense at all, especially if it's for nothing.


----------

